# For those that have pre ordered the vesuvius



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The machines being built at the factory. I think they should be touching down in the UK early next week. Delays due to suppliers sending parts incorrectly finished, Software changes not done correctly required rewrites by the supplier, even a set of boilers got lost in shipping!!. So just about everything that could go wrong did go wrong and the factory could really not build very much for a while. Better the machines are correct though.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

This really does look like it will be fabulous machine, I love the internal layout, nice and clean. If I had been aware of the advanced purchase price a few months ago&#8230;..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> This really does look like it will be fabulous machine, I love the internal layout, nice and clean. If I had been aware of the advanced purchase price a few months ago&#8230;..


I was suprised you didn't go for it Nick, would have thought it would have been right up your street...but you also got a nice machine in the L1.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Delays due to suppliers sending parts incorrectly finished, Software changes not done correctly required rewrites by the supplier, even a set of boilers got lost in shipping!!. So just about everything that could go wrong did go wrong


Sounds like piss-poor management proccesses.Let's just hope the manufacturing (and design) processes are not so incompetent


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Sounds like piss-poor management proccesses.Let's just hope the manufacturing (and design) processes are not so incompetent


Don't hold back there


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Sounds like piss-poor management proccesses.Let's just hope the manufacturing (and design) processes are not so incompetent


Spaz, I'd like to say that I think your an idiot, but I am sure forum policies prevent me from doing that. However I am sure I can say that you represent a lot of what I find unpleasant on forums.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Spaz's remarks were tongue in cheek - I think?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the wood & metal handles. Give it a modern look


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The thing is Ron, when you live by the sword, you die by the sword. If I had been making that comment, and had hoped others might find it tongue in cheek, I would have left a little smiley clue perhaps.....?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

ronsil said:


> I think Spaz's remarks were tongue in cheek - I think?


Just a little light-hearted wind-up to get davec going.

Not to be taken too seriously, after all, its not as if Dave's got any financial interest in this business.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The thing is Ron, when you live by the sword, you die by the sword. If I had been making that comment, and had hoped others might find it tongue in cheek, I would have left a little smiley clue perhaps.....?


Well I immediately put him on my ignore list, should have done that weeks ago....now I don't even have to see his comments.


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The machines being built at the factory. I think they should be touching down in the UK early next week. Delays due to suppliers sending parts incorrectly finished, Software changes not done correctly required rewrites by the supplier, even a set of boilers got lost in shipping!!. So just about everything that could go wrong did go wrong and the factory could really not build very much for a while. Better the machines are correct though.


Dave, can you tell me what the black switch-like object is in the picture with the finger pointing towards it?

Thanks,

Paolo5


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Paolo5 said:


> Dave, can you tell me what the black switch-like object is in the picture with the finger pointing towards it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paolo5


It's a rubber bung at the exit point of the drip tray, for those who wish to use it unplumbed (which will be most people).


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> It's a rubber bung at the exit point of the drip tray, for those who wish to use it unplumbed (which will be most people).


Thanks Dave....much appreciated.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Claudette's been in touch. Left factory Tuesday. She's expecting receipt Friday for QA, then anticipating onward transit early part of next week.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

whats the difference between the pre purchase price and the current rrp?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> whats the difference between the pre purchase price and the current rrp?


£495 I think


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't worry ! Italy comes back online on 1st September....lol


----------

